# made a character based on japanese characters



## Jacklack3 (May 9, 2017)

no not anime lol

i like cute little mascots for japanese companys, or just other mascots in just other companys, so i decided i would try to make one and i think it's pretty cool! 







how does it look? kinda looks like a tamagotchi now heh.


----------



## Jax_Ripper (May 9, 2017)

Lmfao

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2017)

So what's the name?
Derpy quad?
Ahōhako?


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

hmmmm time to make one too 'u' BACK LATER MY BBYS


----------



## Anonymous42456 (May 9, 2017)

Cute.


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 9, 2017)

I think I'll call it Yamu which is simply yum in Japanese.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

NONOOOONNNO BETTER IDEA im going to animate your cute character XD


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2017)

Shall you work several variations and costumes, Mameshiba style?


----------



## Issac (May 9, 2017)

It's a neat idea. I think it would need some clean up, like using that as a template and using curves to make it look "high quality".

Also, what's it supposed to represent? It looks like a bag / briefcase with arms and a body. Like an eShop mascot.
The look and design of a mascot should have a purpose in my opinion, not just look cool or cute.

The eye placement reminds me of the Switch logo too. 

Refine this idea a bit, and it would look really good


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 9, 2017)

Issac said:


> It's a neat idea. I think it would need some clean up, like using that as a template and using curves to make it look "high quality".
> 
> Also, what's it supposed to represent? It looks like a bag / briefcase with arms and a body. Like an eShop mascot.
> The look and design of a mascot should have a purpose in my opinion, not just look cool or cute.
> ...


I got the eye placement from NicoNico mascot. 




And I don't really know what it represents. I did draw it opening if it was a briefcase. I kinda imagined it a robot but I don't really like that idea now.




Also i don't really want this to be high quality, I made this in Paint XP (MS Paint for older windows versions.) And I kinda like the style of MS paint.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

made a photo of it being a bird





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

MAH JOB HERE IS FINISHED


----------



## Jax_Ripper (May 9, 2017)

Great job

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zoogie (May 9, 2017)

Stick Stick Box Box Man.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

i think i don't have nothing to do with my life ;-;


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i think i don't have nothing to do with my life ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Woah this is awesome! Great job again bluefox


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Woah this is awesome! Great job again bluefox


hahaw thank you dude ^//^


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i think i don't have nothing to do with my life ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler


this is fucking awesome! nice job!


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> this is fucking awesome! nice job!


thank you dude ^^


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2017)

Reminds me of Stuffwell from Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 10, 2017)

made a new character, it's pretty much the same which is why it's called Onaji which is simply same in japanese.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2017)

I ship Voxel's Stick Magician with this character.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I ship Voxel's Stick Magician with this character.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 10, 2017)

Voxel said:


> View attachment 86531


same.. thing 'u'


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 13, 2017)

the new NicoNicoDouga mascot looks great!



Ok but I seriously like him. He's cuteee.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 13, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> the new NicoNicoDouga mascot looks great!
> 
> View attachment 86779
> 
> Ok but I seriously like him. He's cuteee.


time to animate it >:^)


----------

